# Is this a good deal on my first road bike?



## lloydchristmas (Nov 4, 2009)

Hi, my lbs offered me a 2010 Kona Zing Deluxe for $999 and am wondering if this a good or average deal.
Other bikes I'm considering are deals on Scott CR1 comps and lower end caad9's
It will be mainly for fitness, if anyone has other recommendations in the $1200 and under range let me know. 

thanks for any input.
jb









Here are the specs:
Frame tubing Kona Race Light 7005 Aluminum Butted
Rear Shock N/A
Fork Kona Carbon
Headset FSA Orbit C#8
Crankarms FSA Omego 
Chainrings 34/50
B/B FSA MegaExo
Pedals None
Chain Shimano 105
Freewheel Shimano 105 (12-25, 10spd)
F/D Shimano 105
R/D Shimano Ultegra
Shifters Shimano 105
Handlebar FSA RD-320S 
Stem FSA OS-190LX 
Grips Kona Cork Tape
Brakes Tektro R-720
Brake Levers Shimano 105
Front hub Mavic Aksium Wheelset
Rear hub Mavic Aksium Wheelset
Spokes Mavic Aksium Wheelset
Tires Continental UltraSport 700x23C
Rims Mavic Aksium Wheelset
Saddle Selle Italia Q-bik
Seatpost Kona Road
Seat clamp Kona Clamp


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

That looks like a good deal to me. umber one, make sure it fits.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

That's cheap.
Ask a lot of questions. $400 or almost 30% off retail on a 2010 bike in 2009 is kind of hard to believe.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

First things first. IF you're confident that the bike fits (meaning, you've worked with the LBS on sizing, had it fitted and test rode it - out on the road, and for some duration), then it's a good deal. If, OTOH you're not sure, don't go for it until you are because an ill fitting bike won't get ridden much and won't be such a good deal. 

Considering how the Kona is spec'd, I don't think it's a screaming good deal, because a comparably equipped Specialized Allez Elite would go for around $1,175, at least in my area. C'dales CAAD9 5 (I'm estimating) would be around $1,250.

If you decide against the Kona, other bikes to consider would be the Jamis Ventura Race, Fuji Roubaix 1.0, maybe Scott's Speedsters, but it's debatable whether you need to spend this much for a first road bike. 

One note regarding the Kona's geo. The HT lengths are fairly tall, so keep that in mind when comparing other bikes. If you like the slightly more upright riding position it offers, look at bikes with comparable geo.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Great bike, upgrade your brakes to 105's


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

looks like a nice package, very good quality at an excellent price...saving maybe six bucks

the only thing is the aksium wheelset, not a big fan. size could be a factor too, if you are not comfortable in a fit, think twice. otherwise 

thumbs up.


----------



## ROAD&DIRT (Mar 27, 2009)

As everybody says.... get fit before you buy. It will make all the difference in the world.

As PJ said, their are other bikes out their in the under $1000.00 price range for your first bike. I purchased a 2009 SCOTT Speedster S60 as my first bike and its a great ride


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 4, 2009)

Well I'm about 6'3 so I'm guessing I would need the 59 or the 61cm right?
I wasn't properly fit for my last bike which was a Marin Muirwoods, more of an all around urban bike that got stolen, but I still road it all the time for fun. 
This time I want something faster. The shop would have to order it so I'm not sure how I can try it first....I would ride anything at this point though as I just miss my old bike


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

six three that's big you didnt tell us that 

youre gonna need at least a 58, more likely a 60. i was gonna say that an exact "fitting," for most guys of generally average size, isnt necessarily that big of a deal. most of the what the bike shop guy does is stand there and nod his head while you pedal in place--sometimes he'll have someone else stand next to him--and then they both nod their heads, kind of in unision. then the post might come up or down a half inch or two, and that is basically it. maybe back and forth in the saddle or up and down with the bars, but not that big of a deal really, not if you have a bike that is a good deal and close enough to a potential fit that you dont have to actually have it fit before you purchase it. 

that is, most of the time. for someone who is either above (like 6'2 and up) or below (say, 5' 8" or below) an average height, you want to make sure the bike, especially the frame, isn't too small or too big, yeah in that case, you might want to ride and get a test fit to be sure. i dont know if kona measures by centimeters, if not you need a l or xl frame. again, if you can, try it on for size. and if the shoe fits, shyt

merry christmas. but at your height i would try to make sure


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

lloydchristmas said:


> Well I'm about 6'3 *so I'm guessing *I would need the 59 or the 61cm right?
> I wasn't properly fit for my last bike which was a Marin Muirwoods, more of an all around urban bike that got stolen, but I still road it all the time for fun.
> This time I want something faster. The shop would have to order it so I'm not sure how I can try it first....I would ride anything at this point though as I just miss my old bike


No one can size you over the internet. They'd be guessing just like you are, because even if they're the same height as you, proportions, fitness/ flexibility, personal preferences and experience all enter into the equation. And considering this is your first drop bar bike, getting the fit right is that much more important.

If you're confident in the Kona dealers abilities to size/ fit you_ and _they're willing to order the bike without a financial commitment from you to buy, then consider it. Otherwise I suggest you pass and scout out other LBS's and other brands/models you can test ride.

Buying sight unseen is just too much of a gamble, IMHO.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

okay, what gives? Are you sure you and the shop are talking about the same bike? It's really hard to believe they'd special order a 2010 bike, in 2009, to sell at a 30% discount.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

question is, what size is the kona? if its a 61, the guy is trying to do you a solid, good bike at the right size for a guy who will ride, appreciate, and grow with the bike. that could be a good reason for the discount. at that price, if he offers you a fit, jump on it, dont wait. or this time of year it could be gone in a heartbeat. pull the trigger if if is 60 or larger

cause for that component set, you wont pay less than 1500 elsewhere. the elite pj talks about aint a thousand, hasn't been for like six or seven years. specialized elit '10 is closer to 1600 with the tax, and that's only with full 105, not the ultegra rear. if. maybe you can find it online for less, but add tax and shipping to the twelve hundred (say, at art's cyclery) and you're still closer to the sixteen than the grand. the kona is killer value. 

get on it and if it fits buy it. 

kris kringle, esq


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

easyridernyc said:


> question is, what size is the kona? if its a 61, the guy is trying to do you a solid, good bike at the right size for a guy who will ride, appreciate, and grow with the bike. that could be a good reason for the discount. at that price, if he offers you a fit, jump on it, dont wait. or this time of year it could be gone in a heartbeat. pull the trigger if if is 60 or larger
> 
> cause for that component set, you wont pay less than 1500 elsewhere. *the elite pj talks about aint a thousand*, hasn't been for like six or seven years. specialized elit '10 is closer to 1600 with the tax, and that's only with full 105, not the ultegra rear. if. maybe you can find it online for less, but add tax and shipping to the twelve hundred (say, at art's cyclery) and you're still closer to the sixteen than the grand. the kona is killer value.
> 
> ...


Please pay attention to what is being posted. There is NO bike, so there is NO size. It has to be ordered for the OP.

Also, The 2010 Specialized Allez Elite _MSRP's_ at $1,300 and is equipped with a 105 drivetrain. The Kona is primarily 105 equipped with an Ultegra RD _only_, so they are comparably spec'd. The LBS_ in my area _discounts the Allez's 16%, bringing the street price to about $1,100, making the Kona a good deal (if it fits), but not a screaming good deal, so I stand by what I previously offered.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

who said there was no bike?


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

easyridernyc said:


> who said there was no bike?


The OP. Read his last post.



lloydchristmas said:


> The shop would have to order it so I'm not sure how I can try it first....


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

corrected. sounded a little funny that price that low for a bike not in shop

that's a tough choice though. 59 or 61, i would say mount one in kona in shop, if not, mount another brand in that size. that should give you a rough idea of what to expect. at six three sounds like you might be right on the margin, ugh. at 6' i dont know. if i were six three, probably go with the 59. but im not six three.

i still say buy it. if it comes in too small at 59, see if he would order the 61 or vice versa. these sound like workable circumstances. 

and i repeat. the allez elite is not this inexpensive, discount at local lbs or not. i love my 06 elite and have kept my eye out on the subsequent models. prices going up, not down, i dont know where the msrp is being sold, in new york city and online i see 13, 14 hundred and up plus tax and shipping. cant sell specialized that short, for a good g you get tiagra components, in the allez series, not 105, and for god damn sure not ultegra, trust me. with the component group on kona, this is a killer deal if you can work out the size issues and quick. hurry up


----------



## lloydchristmas (Nov 4, 2009)

Well, this deal sounded too good to be true for me too, and I have realized the shop owner misread my first email and was only quoting the zing. 
I have found another possible bike on realcyclist that looks like a good deal for a carbon bike with 105 and ultegra

$1,169.97








Main Triangle Material:
High Modulus Monocoque Carbon 12K 
Seat Stay Material:Carbon Fiber 
Chain Stay Material:Carbon Fiber 
Seat Tube Material:Carbon Fiber 
Fork:Rocky Mountain 
Fork Blade Type:Carbon curved 
Steer Tube Type:Carbon 
Drop Type:Aluminum 
Headset:FSA Orbit CS threadless 
Bottom Bracket:FSA Mega Exo 
Crankset:FSA Omega 
Teeth:50 x 34T 
Crank Arm Length:170-172.5-175mm 
Chain:Shimano 105 CN-5600 
Cassette:Shimano 105 CN-5600 
Sprocket Range:12-27T 
Shifters:Shimano 105 
Front Derailleur:Shimano 105 
Rear Derailleur:Ultegra 6600 
Cage Length:Short 
Brake Levers:Shimano 105 
Brakes:Tektro R390 
Wheelset:Shimano WH-R500 
Tires:Vittoria Zaffiro 
Tire Size:700x23 
Stem:Flip-flop alloy 
Clamp Diameter:31.8mm 
Stem Length:90-100-110-120-130mm 
Stem Angle:6° 
Handlebar: Drop alloy 31.8mm 
Handlebar Width:400-420-440mm 
Handlebar Drop:[400] 13cm 
Bar Tape:White Cork 
Seatpost:Carbon 
Seatpost Diameter:31.6mm 
Seatpost Length:300mm 
Saddle:San Marco Ponza 
Seat Collar:non-QR 
Weight:48cm] 19.7lbs (8935.7g) 
Recommended Use:Road cycling 
Manufacturer Warranty: 5 yr


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

I can't find anything On Rocky Mountain's website that matches your pic. What year/ model is it? Looks to be 30CR, but not sure.

Answered my own question. 
http://www.bikepedia.com/QuickBike/...Rocky+Mountain&Model=Prestige+30+CR&Type=bike

IME some of the RM models run large, so I suggest working with your LBS on sizing. For example, in this model I'd take a 48 but normally would be between a 52/ 54 in some other brands/ models.


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

dude that's like a thousand off

you have a good eye, i didnt catch that one online. nice bike, nice components, well spec'd, man. the wheels, not so much, but once you put a high quality set on that is one smokin ride bro

take the 60. and merry x mas to u

kris kringle


----------



## walleyeangler (Nov 4, 2005)

You haven't had a local real-life LBS bike fit then? That's the first step. I'd never order anything over the internet without one. Ride lots of bikes in your price range after you know your size. One will scream Buy me. Unless you know how to work on bikes, you are going to spend a lot of money getting it set up right unless you buy your first bike locally. After the first ine, then I stared playing around - build a couple with parts from the Internet and frames I bought here. Saved 50% on great bikes.


----------

